# How about a catering name?



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Everyone's responses for a name for a bakery were great. How about a name for a catering business? This question was posted under the baking thread. My favorite was Dough Dough's.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, here's one that I was going to use when my friend and I were going to start a catering company three years ago. ' two guys and a grill '


----------



## hubuk (Oct 8, 2001)

Have Plate Will Travel

or P.I.G. (Plug into Grub)


----------

